# Asthma remedies please??



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I read somewhere on this site about fennel tea I believe for asthma. I have just been moved from a regular inhaler to advair by my doctor because they think my allergies are going crazy this time of year. Does anyone have something alternative that I can try for this? I hate taking medicine and would love to try something else. Thanks for any info.. Marilyn


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

My son had asthma when he was little. They gave him theophalin (sp?). I discovered coffee and tea (caffeine) has natural theophalin. He didn't like either one. When he had an attack we would steam up the bathroom and sit in there with him while his lungs were opening up.

Be really careful about substituting anything for your advair, but maybe if you don't drink a lot of caffinated drinks you could add an extra cup, so you can soak up the natural theophalin.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Mullein! My youngest dd had several episodes when she was younger that they said were asthma....we went thru breathing treatments and inhalers and all. I got some mullein extract though (in a glycerin base) and started her on that during the winter. It worked wonders. Mullein helps clear congestion in the lungs and strengthens them (per my midwife). She never had to have another treatment or use an inhaler. Now we drink mullein tea in the winter every week or so and when anyone gets a cold they get mullein tea.


----------



## Anann (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi there:

A few suggestions:

Fenugreek seed, Thyme, coltsfoot, horehound, and, as someone mentioned, mullein, are invaluable. They open up airways, and Mullein is an expectorant.

Black Cumin Seed oil is also good, depending on its availability, and Wild Cherry Bark can help with some of the breathing issues as well.

Bromelain (an enzyme that comes from pineapple) and N'Acetyl Cysteine (both 500mg 3x/day) will break up excess mucous and help the lungs to heal. Bioflavanoids, especially quercetin and rutin, found in conjunction with Vitamin C are helpful to ensure bloodflow to the lungs. If you can get it from food, like berries and grapefruit, then all the better. 

You can also look at a small dosage of Ephedrine (like 8mg) in conjunction with any of these. Ephedrine is very effective at stopping asthma attacks, but you need to talk to a naturopath, since for some people, ephedrine is dangerous, and you definitely can't use it in conjunction with the advair.

Also, I would try some food elimination to see if a sensitivity is worsening the problem. Wheat is often a culprit, and dairy can be very mucous-forming, particularly if you already have asthma. I wouldn't eliminate them at the same time, though, or you won't know who the perpetrator is. 

Good luck...I'm sorry to hear that it's giving you trouble. 

Namaste,

Anann


----------



## rbart (Nov 13, 2007)

I think that raw milk is a very powerful aid in the treatment of asthma and many allergies.Look at this site (http://www.rejoiceinlife.com/feedback/rawMilkTest.php) and other raw milk sites.


----------



## anewsong (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no personal experience with asthma. In the course of studying other things I have heard this several times though. Do breathing exercises to increase lung function. Really, learning to breath deeper is something that most people could gain from.


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

ginnie and Anann had some very good suggestions. I would add one more to the list. There was a young girl who had asthma so bad that she would miss months of school until her mother tried giving her Lobelia. If you get the liquid drops it works best. After about a week on Lobelia she coughed up big black chunks of goop out of her lungs and never had another attack.


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

I have asthma from time to time, but mine is industrial related. When I breath smoke from the woodstove or toner from a photocopying machine, it will trigger my asthma. My daughter has suggested mullein as well as lobelia. 

She said for me to buy some cigarette papers and roll my own mullein and smoke it; said it would be very effective. I have yet to do it however. I felt funny enough buying cigarette paper since I don't smoke. I think I will get some lobelia before I notice any asthma problems.


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

I would be careful smoking the mullein. I think I would make a tea out of it or take it in a capsule.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

you need to Google asthma worms. Research all you can. Then Google pyrantel pamoate and research. I do muscle testing and very few people are parasite free. I de worm with pyrantel pamoate, myself, relatives and friends. I get it from the feed store but you would be wise to be under the care of a physician. A worm overload with die off could be an issue with someone with asthma.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Well on any given day I can't pass a breathing test neither can my dad. They spent at least 15 minutes trying to get me to pass it. They gave me the inhaler and still couldn't pass the test they repeated and I just can't pass one. The nurse was so aggravated with me. I can't help it. But anyhow fennel tea does wonders! I HATE taking meds of any kind. They say to take 2 puffs of the inhaler. I decided I would do 1 puff and fennel tea so I am getting at least half natural healthy stuff and it works! I even sometimes just do fennel tea. I do the half and half if I am near death and that's serious. I have woke up unable to breath so I have to run down stairs by that time you start feeling dizzy and the room gets dark. I have landed in the ER before. I always forget to take my inhaler to bed just in case.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

Forgot to say if your overweight losing weight for some reason helps a lot. I have and notice that I get asthma attacks and asthma problems less often.


----------



## Joyfulspring (May 19, 2008)

I had really bad bronchitis three years ago, and developed asthma as a result. I had problems breathing after two minutes in cold air, and it would take 40 minutes to breathe normally again. I couldn't sleep because my breathing was so difficult. I avoided going outside, covered my mouth when I did, and still had problems every night and when I had to be in the car for more than five minutes on a cold night.

A couple of months ago I read that mullein and lobelia are good for asthma, and bought both of them as dried herbs. I made a tea of equal parts of each, and after drinking it two times in 1.5 weeks (about two cups each time), haven't had any problems since then, even though it's been very cold and I've been out for extended periods without covering my mouth, or sometimes even without a jacket. I couldn't believe it, and kept testing it, waiting for my old symptoms to resurface, but nothing, not even the tiniest bit of wheeziness anymore. It feels like a miracle (I'm not a person given to exaggeration, this is really what it feels like to me) and I can hardly believe it took only a few cups of tea! My 15 year old son suffered from asthma in the winter, sports asthma the doctor called it, and I gave him some of the same mixture when he was complaining of having difficulty breathing, and he hasn't had any problems with wheeziness since then either. I don't know if it will work for you, but it was inexpensive and it's worth a try!


----------

